# Sebastopol Geese



## Esmae (4 May 2017)

Does anyone know if Sebastopols stop laying early in their life?  My goose is 8 years old this summer and has laid each year, with varying numbers.  One year she only laid 5 and last year 30!!  I don't mind if she has decided to retire but my old Chinese goose who is now 28, laid until she was 24, not many in latter years it's true, but I was impressed that she still laid any at all.  It may be that she wants a year off I suppose, but I am curious if this is usual for the breed. She is in eggcellent (LOL ) health, eating and feeding well.  Any info most welcome.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (5 May 2017)

is is possible she's on a break? I am new to geese, my current one lay about 15 eggs and stopped-I was disappointed as wanted some more to hatch-well after a month she came back into lay and is now sitting on about 8.


----------



## Esmae (5 May 2017)

Geese only lay seasonally in my experience. Sebastopols usually lay about 15 a year.  Usually starting in March, every other day, so by mid April she would be finished for that year. She hasn't started at all this season so if it is a break then it's a year long one LOL !!  The old Chinese girl used to lay about 45 a year when she was young, but these Sebastopols really don't lay that well, however I was hoping for a few more years out of her than this.  It won't ultimately matter, she isn't going anywhere regardless of eggs, but I am curious if this is a thing with this breed.


----------



## PorkChop (5 May 2017)

Mine lay every other day unless they are broody!  Can't advise on age though, sorry as mine are only 2/3 years old.


----------



## Esmae (5 May 2017)

PorkChop said:



			Mine lay every other day unless they are broody!  Can't advise on age though, sorry as mine are only 2/3 years old.
		
Click to expand...

That would be usual PC.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (5 May 2017)

Esmae said:



			Geese only lay seasonally in my experience. Sebastopols usually lay about 15 a year.  Usually starting in March, every other day, so by mid April she would be finished for that year. She hasn't started at all this season so if it is a break then it's a year long one LOL !!  The old Chinese girl used to lay about 45 a year when she was young, but these Sebastopols really don't lay that well, however I was hoping for a few more years out of her than this.  It won't ultimately matter, she isn't going anywhere regardless of eggs, but I am curious if this is a thing with this breed.
		
Click to expand...

ah sorry, I misread-thought she had laid 5 this year.


----------



## Esmae (5 May 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			ah sorry, I misread-thought she had laid 5 this year.
		
Click to expand...

No matter.  Wish she had. I have a customer for them and she hasn't obliged.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (5 May 2017)

Esmae said:



			No matter.  Wish she had. I have a customer for them and she hasn't obliged.
		
Click to expand...

did you see that Waitrose were selling goose eggs for £6.99 at Easter :O in a nice box but still, had about £60's worth sitting in my kitchen.


----------



## Esmae (6 May 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			did you see that Waitrose were selling goose eggs for £6.99 at Easter :O in a nice box but still, had about £60's worth sitting in my kitchen.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see that MOC. I had the local pub wanting mine. Typical that she's gone on strike! They have always commanded a good price. Probably because they are only seasonal.  I have no chance of breeding any goslings either. I'm quite sure that my gander, for all his filthy temper, is gay. He shows no interest in the girls whatsoever.


----------



## Esmae (5 June 2017)

Just when I thought there was no chance of any eggs this year, she started laying on Saturday!!  Only 2 months late.  Looks as if the local pub will get their annual bounty after all. I've never ever had them start laying this late in the year in 30 years of having geese.  Just goes to show that you never stop learning about them.


----------

